# how long until Rimadyl takes effect?



## balakai

Actually, it's a generic form, but that shouldn't make much difference, right? How long before I see the benefits? My dog has been on a 1/2 dose for 10 days now, and I don't think I'm seeing any changes. 

~Kristin


----------



## DSudd

The few times that Rocky took it you noticed within an hour or so but he was also given the dose prescribed. Sorry cant be much help


----------



## Chris Wild

Kaiser gets rimadyl occasionally for an arthritic shoulder and we've used it short term in the past for various other injuries. Usually they're feeling better within 30-60 minutes. Definitely shouldn't take days to have an effect.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yes, very quick acting, just like a human taking Aleve for muscle aches. 

If there is no difference in his pain or discomfort level could something else be going on?


----------



## Laura H.

How much does the dog weigh & how much do you mean by 1/2 a dose. Rocky was taking 125 mg. daily & it worked wonders, probably within a few days. He used to get up very stiffly, with the meds you could see how much easier he could move. He probably got relief before a few days, but that's when I really remember seeing a significant change

I had to order 100 & 25 mgs sizes because of his size, 120 lbs.

Also, my vet would price match, I found a site, I think it was Pet Discount, they had the best price I found, it can be very expensive, good luck.


----------



## balakai

JD weighs 35 pounds. He is taking half of a 75 mg tablet once per day, in the morning with the end of his breakfast.

~Kristin


----------



## LisaT

Sounds like Rimadyl isn't what is needed.


----------



## lauramichelle

It shouldnt take more than a few hours to work.

But beware of Rimadyl. I just buried my 6 year old beagle because of Rimadyl today. She had been on it before for invertebral disc disease but only for a few days at a time. This time the vet put her on it for 2 weeks and at a higher dose. It caused kidney and liver failure in her and they couldnt save her







The vet said some dogs react to it that way.

Just watch your dog for signs of problems. I didnt know the signs were signs of liver and kidney failure until it was too late. I will never give another dog I ever have Rimadyl ever again.


----------



## LisaT

I'm so sorry laura


----------



## balakai

Laura, I am so sorry. I have been watching JD like a hawk, and it's stories like yours that make me want to take him off NOW. I need to find something else.

~Kristin


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: laura929It shouldnt take more than a few hours to work.
> 
> But beware of Rimadyl. I just buried my 6 year old beagle because of Rimadyl today. She had been on it before for invertebral disc disease but only for a few days at a time. This time the vet put her on it for 2 weeks and at a higher dose. It caused kidney and liver failure in her and they couldnt save her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet said some dogs react to it that way.
> 
> Just watch your dog for signs of problems. I didnt know the signs were signs of liver and kidney failure until it was too late. I will never give another dog I ever have Rimadyl ever again.



Oh I'm so sorry for your loss.







I just started our GSD on this due to leg pain/stiff, I'm not a big fan of giving meds, but he's hurting.

You hear of this not working for some & does for others, you just don't know.

Can you share the signs to watch for ? Thanks


----------



## lauramichelle

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> 
> Can you share the signs to watch for ? Thanks


Its was hard to tell with my beagle. And we're not 100% sure it was the Rimadyl that killed her, or if the Rimadyl just aggravated something else wrong with her. For about a year she'd been going through spells of not eating and being lethargic...then she'd bounce back. She was almost always swollen around her middle. Our vet is a backwoods type vet and doesnt do much testing unless you request it, and we never did. We "think" she may have had some kind of cancer or tumor.

This was what happened after she began Rimadyl....she was peeing and drinking alot more. But the vet said it can make them more thirsty so we didnt pay attention to it. Friday night she threw up and had diarrhea all over the place. Saturday she seemed fine but wouldnt eat. Sunday she seemed fine but was shaking some and limping on a back leg. We assumed it was due to her back issues. After the night she threw up and had diarrhea, I quit giving her the Rimadyl. Monday she had dark, tarry poop and was extremely lethargic...she couldnt stand without falling over. By afternoon she was having trouble breathing and her gums were turning blue...and her eyes were clouded over. That's when we took her to the vet and the vet recomended putting her down.

If she had been healthy to begin with, we would have taken her strait to the vet. But we knew her days were numbered anyways. Her invertebral disc disease was getting worse very quickly and not well controlled by pain medication, and we'd tried several and she as at the maximum dosage for it. She's hurt so much for so long with it, we decided it'd be best to just let her go. 

But we do think the Rimadyl was the last straw for her. It was too much for her already weakened body.

I dont know how you feel about it, but several dog people told me just give her aspirin...5-10mg per pound of body weight. I know several people who have used aspirin for their dogs for years with no bad effects. It "appears to me" that aspirin may be safer than Rimadyl. But I'm no vet or expert and just going by observation.


----------



## balakai

I was told that aspirin can cause GI bleeds.

~Kristin


----------

